# HRB



## Tclem (Jun 15, 2016)

ok if you see anything wrong with this knife it is because @robert flynt worked on it and I had to correct everything he messed up but that's what I'm here for. To teach those old guys a thing or two or three in his case. 

Ha, seriously Robert started this knife several months back when I went to visit. He cut it out and put the initial grind on it. Off course I let it sit around because I didn't want to mess it up until I thought I knew how to hollow grind. Well, I went and messed it up in a couple of places but I went back over to see him this past weekend and he tried to fix as much as he could but when I mess something up it isn't fixable. I also got to see a letter sheath made and this is the leather I brought which wasn't what the Mississippi uses so we made the best of t since I wanted to use this leather and see the steps to a leather sheath. Anyway I went with the HRB for a gift to a preacher but I'm going to keep this one since it isn't any good and make him another one. Anyway here it is.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2016)

Looks good to me. Real good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 15, 2016)

Nice- I am very happy chamber pot head could straighten  robert out.......... Youngins are just so full ofit................

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Jun 15, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice- I am very happy chamber pot head could straighten  robert out.......... Youngins are just so full ofit................


Well if I didn't spend all my time correcting you old timers I could get things done around here.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 15, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Well if I didn't spend all my time correcting you old timers I could get things done around here.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Well if I didn't spend all my time correcting you old timers I could get things done around here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 15, 2016)

Beautiful handle on that piece of metal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 15, 2016)

Drop dead gorgeous wood! Precision instrument! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 15, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Beautiful handle on that piece of metal


Thanks


----------



## Tclem (Jun 15, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


>


No comment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


>





Tclem said:


> No comment



Don't worry his eyes are going to get stuck that way.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Josh Hobdey (Jun 16, 2016)

Nice work!! I really like the blade type and the burl handle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 16, 2016)

Josh Hobdey said:


> Nice work!! I really like the blade type and the burl handle.


Blade type was all mr Robert.


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 16, 2016)

Looks really nice. I'm guessing you learned a thing or three, sweet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 16, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> Looks really nice. I'm guessing you learned a thing or three, sweet.


5 things. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 16, 2016)

Nice job Tony. ATS-34? Dimensions? Nice choice of wood for a great knife.


----------

